# لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين



## dudu (7 يناير 2008)

لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين  :bud:
 لنفرض (فرضاً) أن اسامه بن لادن   في أحد الأيام أعلن نصرانيته 
 وبعد ذلك قام مجموعة من المتاشدين الاسلامين بقتله 
 بضربه بالعصي حتى مات من شدة الضرب :act19:
ماذا سيكون موقفكم هنا :mus13:
هل ستفرحون :94:
أم ستحزنون لمقتله :new8:
احبك ياجورج بوش دودو :love45:
dudu


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

ايوه كده يا دودو وضح انت عاوز الرد من ميين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بما انى مسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييحى
مش هينفع ارد 

























يسمع من بقك ربنااااااااااااااااا
كل سنة وانت طيب يا عسل​


----------



## dudu (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ايوه كده يا دودو وضح انت عاوز الرد من ميين
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و بما انى مسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييحى
> مش هينفع ارد
> ...


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

شكرا يا دودو على الرد
و بصراحة لو حصل كده 
المسلميين هيقيموا الأفراح 
و يقولوا ان الههم انتقم من بن لادن 
علشان ترك الدين الحق 
هو مش برضه المنتقم الجبار
ده من صفات اله المسلمين​


----------



## dudu (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> شكرا يا دودو على الرد
> و بصراحة لو حصل كده
> المسلميين هيقيموا الأفراح
> و يقولوا ان الههم انتقم من بن لادن
> ...



امين كم ارغب في ذلك ان يعلن اسامه بن لادن انه ترك الاسلام :bud:
وان المسيحيه هيه الخلاص الوحيد لكل الشعوب محبتي دودو  :giveup:


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

مفيش حاجه بعيدة عن ربنا
ممكن ليه لالالالا
كتير ملوك وولاه بعد ما بيعزبو المسحين بيبقو مسحين
ربنا كبير
كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## dudu (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

بنت الفادى:smil7:
مفيش حاجه بعيدة عن ربنا:lightbulb:
كل سنه وانتي طيبه:smi420:
الف شكر لمشاركه دودو  :t9:


----------



## dudu (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين 
لنفرض (فرضاً) أن اسامه بن لادن في أحد الأيام أعلن نصرانيته 
وبعد ذلك قام مجموعة من المتاشدين الاسلامين بقتله بضربه بالعصي حتى مات من شدة الضرب 
ماذا سيكون موقفكم هنا 
هل ستفرحون 
أم ستحزنون لمقتله 
احبك ياجورج بوش دودو 
dudu


----------



## pop201 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

كل سنة اونتم طيبين مع احتلامي ليكي انا مسيحي بس بكره جورج بوش طبعآ لانه مبيمثلش المسيحية بصلة وارجو من الاخ دودو العدول عن الفكره ديه لان المسيح لم يأمر بما يفعله بوش


----------



## dudu (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



pop201 قال:


> كل سنة اونتم طيبين مع احتلامي ليكي انا مسيحي بس بكره جورج بوش طبعآ لانه مبيمثلش المسيحية بصلة وارجو من الاخ دودو العدول عن الفكره ديه لان المسيح لم يأمر بما يفعله بوش



انا لم اذكر هذا ابدا :yaka:
من اين اتيت بذلك الكلام :smil12:
انا قلت انني احب جورج بوش 
  ولم اقل انه يمثل المسحين ابدا
:66:تحياتي ومحبتي دودو


----------



## dudu (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

فقط شارك  ولاتكن سلبيا :ura1:
تحياتي لكم دودو  :act31:


----------



## dudu (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

اخي المسلم شارك وكن ديموقراطي في الرد تحياتي دودو :fun_lol:


----------



## gift (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

:t32:


----------



## dudu (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



gift قال:


> :t32:



gift
مرسي اوي على البابا نويل :yahoo:
دودو   :59:


----------



## ريناملاك (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

:fun_oops:
حتى الشيطان يعرف الله لكنه لا يعبده و لا يحبه 
بمعنى اصح ان بن لادن و غيرة عارفين اخطائهم كويس اوىىىىىىىى
لكنهم فضلو الموت على ضلالهم


----------



## dudu (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



ريناملاك قال:


> :fun_oops:
> حتى الشيطان يعرف الله لكنه لا يعبده و لا يحبه
> بمعنى اصح ان بن لادن و غيرة عارفين اخطائهم كويس اوىىىىىىىى
> لكنهم فضلو الموت على ضلالهم




ريناملاك سلام الرب
لنهم لم يعرفو الرب يسوع 
بل عرفو الشيطان الكبر 
واتباعه من الارهبيين 
محبتي دودو
:fun_oops:


----------



## خُلق الإسلام (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

*
طيب أحباب أنا بس هعلق على نقطه واحده ..
من أخبركم بأن أسامة بن لادن يمثل الإسلام ..
حاشا لله ..
ياجماعه إحنا كمسلمين بنقول عليه إنه متطرف وفاهم الدين خطأ ..
لان قرأننا الكريم بيقول :

 {أَنَّهُ مَن قَتَلَ نَفْساً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً وَلَقَدْ جَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنْهُم بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي الأَرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ }

فهو ببساطه فاهم الدين غلط ..
وإحنا أكيد مختلفيين معاه جداً ومش متفقين مع أي من أفعاله ..
لانى ما أعتقدش ان فى اى دين فى العالم يُبيح القتل أبداً ..
وكذلك الإسلام ..

بس أحباب هى دى النقطه اللى حبيت أوضحه لحضراتكم ..

دمتم بكل الخير دائماً ..؛​*


----------



## dudu (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



			
				;618528 قال:
			
		

> *
> طيب أحباب أنا بس هعلق على نقطه واحده ..
> من أخبركم بأن أسامة بن لادن يمثل الإسلام ..
> حاشا لله ..
> ...



عزيزي خُلق الإسلام 
في متل بيقول المكتوب معروف من عنوانه
وبعدين هوى اعلى مثال للسلام وبلنسبه للتطرف هذا هوا الاسلام بعينه
 امى بلنسبه لييه التي تقول أَنَّهُ مَن قَتَلَ نَفْساً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ 
وغير ذلك من ايات تحرض المسلمون على الاقتال 
مثال واعدو لهم  وغير ذلك 
القران ملئي بلئيات القتال الغير مسلم 
اعطيني ايه من الكتاب المقدس تقول اقتل الغيرمسيحي 
الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن المحبه بعكس القران 
تحياتي دودو


----------



## خُلق الإسلام (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

*
ياحبيب قلبى أنا مش داخل أناظرك  ..
أنت عرضت سؤال .. 
وأنا دخلت أجبت عليه ..
بس
وعلى العموم ياجميل ورداً على إستفهامك من وجود أيات للقتال زى مافيه أيات للسلام نجيب ..
ياحياتى الإسلام عندنا هو عقيدية ورؤية حياتيه لكافة جوانب الحياه ..
وذلك نابع من مفهوم إن الإسلام دين شامل ..
لأبسط لحضرتك الصورة أكتر ..
يعنى كل رسول كريم ربنا أرسله لجزء من العالم ..
ولكن عندنا فى الإسلام رسولنا الكريم أرُسل للعالم أجمع ..
وحتى القرأن لما جه يتكلم عن الموضوع ده شوف قال ايه ..
 (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ )
قال ( رحمة ) للعالمين ..
طيب لما يكون دين للعالم كله ..
يبقى من الطبيعى أن يتناول كل جنبات هذا العالم .... صح ؟
جميل ..
طيب هو العالم بتاعتنا ده خالى من الحروب ؟؟؟
برده جميل ..
من اجابة حضرتك على السؤاليين دوال هتعرف الاجابه على طول على تساؤلك اللى طرحته فى مشاركتك ..
فبما أن الدين ده لكل الناس .. يبى طبيعى أنه يتناول ويشرع لهم يعملوا ايه فى حالة السلم ... وبرده فى حالة الحرب ..
طيب شوف لما تكون فى حالة حرب ربنا قال ايه فى القرأن فى الاية اللى حضرتك ذكرته ... قال :
 ( وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدْوَّ اللّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ )
شوف المعنى الجميل فى الكلام ..
ربنا قال فى القرأن عندنا  .. ( وأعدوا ) ...
يعنى إستعدوا ... 
ومعنى الايه كلها ..
أى خليكم مستعدين وخلى عندكم قوة دايماً علشان مش تكونوا ضعفاء خليكم أوقوياء ... ويكمل الايه بمعنى جميل أوى  ..
شوف بيقول بعد لما تستعدوا وتجهزوا قوتكم إعرفوا حاجه ..
إيه هى بقى ...
إن قوتكم دى واستعدادكم علشان بس ترهبوه الاعداء ، والرهبه هنا من الخوف .. يعنى عاوز يقولك خليك مستعد دايما علشان الاعداء تخاف تحاربك ..
فلما اى عدو يلاقيك دايما مستعد مش هيحاربكم .. فنعيش فى سلام
يعنى المعنى بإيحاز القول فى الايه هو التدريب المستمر علشان نكون مستعدين لو لاقدر الله فى حرب فلما نكون مستعدين دايما نطمن على انفسنا ونعيش فى سلام وأمان .. صح 
بس ياجميل دى الفكرة اللى كنت بتسأل عنه ..

أحب بس أكرر حاجه أخيرة ..
إحنا مش فى مناظرة ياجماعه هنا صح ..؟

وشكراً ياجميل مرة تانيه على سعة صدركم ..
 ولو فى اى استفهام أنا تحت أمرك دايما ..

دمتم بكل الخير دائماً ..؛​*


----------



## dudu (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



خُلق الإسلام قال:


> *
> ياحبيب قلبى أنا مش داخل أناظرك  ..
> أنت عرضت سؤال ..
> وأنا دخلت أجبت عليه ..
> ...




عزيزي خُلق الإسلام 
 أنا مش داخل أناظرك  والاحتى اناصر غيرك
وانت يالي بتقول انه انا ققط عرضت سؤال عن بن لادن في حال اعلن
انه ترك الاسلام وانه سوف يتبع الرب يسوع المسيح
واما عن ايه (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ )
قال ( رحمة ) للعالمين ..
هذة ايه مكيه وكانت في بديه الدعوة 
ولكن كل الاياة نسخت بعد ايه السيف
اما عن ايه
( وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدْوَّ اللّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ )
ياسلام دة المنطق القراني بس دة مش المنطق الرباني
يعني اذا امريكا بدها تحارب الارهاب واعدت من قوة لترهب اعداء اله واعداء امريكا
 هل هذا حق لها من وجهه الكتاب المقدس لا ليسى لها حق ابدا بقتل الشعوب 
حتى ولو كانو يعبدون او لهم اله غير الموجود في الكتاب المقدس 
الرب قال للتلاميز اي بعد الصلب والموت وقيامته المجيدة من بين الاموات 
قال اذهبو وبشرو جميع الامام بئسم الااب والابن والروح القدس 
لم يقللهم اذهبو وقاتو اعداءالله 
تحياتي لك دودو


----------



## خُلق الإسلام (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



dudu قال:


> عزيزي خُلق الإسلام
> أنا مش داخل أناظرك  والاحتى اناصر غيرك
> وانت يالي بتقول انه انا ققط عرضت سؤال عن بن لادن في حال اعلن
> انه ترك الاسلام وانه سوف يتبع الرب يسوع المسيح
> ...



*طيب ماهو ياحبيب قلبى أميريكا بتعمل كده  فعلاً ..
أمريكا تملك قوة تقوم بإستعراضها فترهب بها الاعداء فلا أحد يستطيع غزوها ..
- ودى الفكرة اللى ذكرها القرأن للمسلمين من الايه -
ولكن ولان أمريكا مش مسلم وزى ماحضرك ذكرت ان المسيحيه كما مش أمرت بده ..
فهى كل يوم بتحتل مكان جديد لأهداف جديده مابين الاقتصاديه والسياسيه ..
على العموم ياجميل فرصه سعيده جداً التحدث معك ..
وأنا أجبت سؤالك وتحت أمرك ..

دمتم بكل الخير دائماً ..؛​​*


----------



## dudu (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



خُلق الإسلام قال:


> *طيب ماهو ياحبيب قلبى أميريكا بتعمل كده  فعلاً ..
> أمريكا تملك قوة تقوم بإستعراضها فترهب بها الاعداء فلا أحد يستطيع غزوها ..
> - ودى الفكرة اللى ذكرها القرأن للمسلمين من الايه -
> ولكن ولان أمريكا مش مسلم وزى ماحضرك ذكرت ان المسيحيه كما مش أمرت بده ..
> ...



وكذلك ايران بتعمل كدة وعم تحتل الدول 
ماذا عن الجزر العربيه وماذا عن لبنان
وسوريا
 والعراق 
والمفعلات النوويه والخطر على دول الخليج 
السي هذا ارهاب بئسم الاسلام للدول الاسلاميه


----------



## محمدتوفيق (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

الاسلام دين سمح 

ولا وجود للكلام التافه لصاحب الموضوع 

نحن نعيش مسلمين و مسيحيين جنبا الى جنب 

قال الله عز وجل 

لكم دينكم و لى دين 

صدق رسول الله


----------



## faris55555 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

شكراااااااااااا اخي الكريم ع الموضوع 

الله ينعل بن لادن دنيا او اخره 

الى زرع بالارض خرابا في العراق


----------



## السفير أبو مسلم (17 يناير 2008)

*ان اردتم النقاش 
فصيلكم ردي ولكن في موضوع خاص امام الجميع
وهذا الرد لزياده عدد المشاركات لكي يتثني لي الحق في عمل موضوع
ahmed*​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ان اردتم النقاش 
فصيلكم ردي ولكن في موضوع خاص امام الجميع
وهذا الرد لزياده عدد المشاركات لكي يتثني لي الحق في عمل موضوع
ahmed

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ان اردتم النقاش . 
فصيلكم ردي ولكن في موضوع خاص امام الجميع
وهذا الرد لزياده عدد المشاركات لكي يتثني لي الحق في عمل موضوع
ahmed

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ان اردتم النقاش 
فصيلكم ردي ولكن في موضوع   خاص امام الجميع
وهذا الرد لزياده عدد المشاركات لكي يتثني لي الحق في عمل موضوع
ahmed​*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ان اردتم النقاش 
فصيلكم ردي ولكن في موضوع خاص امام الجميع
وهذا الرد لزياده عدد المشاركات لكي  يتثني لي الحق في عمل موضوع
ahmed


----------



## fullbank (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

مشكور 
بس اخي الكريم المناضل اسامة بن لادن ما بعملها علشنه مسلم عن حق وحقيق
اما اذا واحد ثاني عملها فيثبت انه مدسوس وانه منافق ويريد ان يقول ان الدين النصراني افضل من الدين الاسلامي وهذا مخالف
ويجب قتله
بس اسامة بن لادن باع حياته وباع اهله وماله علشان نصرة دين الاسلام ونيل الشهادة علشان في الاخير عقولك يحول مسيحي
اخي الكريم اسامة بن لادن شيخ مناضل وسينصره الله عليكم 
ويثبت اقدامه


----------



## dudu (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



محمدتوفيق قال:


> الاسلام دين سمح
> 
> ولا وجود للكلام التافه لصاحب الموضوع
> 
> ...



محمدتوفيق:smi411:
التافه هو انت وحترم نفسك


----------



## dudu (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



السفير أبو مسلم قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ان اردتم النقاش
> فصيلكم ردي ولكن في موضوع خاص امام الجميع
> ...



السفير أبو مسلم:smil7:
متى وكيف نحنو في الانتظار:smil7:


----------



## dudu (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



fullbank قال:


> مشكور
> بس اخي الكريم المناضل اسامة بن لادن ما بعملها علشنه مسلم عن حق وحقيق
> اما اذا واحد ثاني عملها فيثبت انه مدسوس وانه منافق ويريد ان يقول ان الدين النصراني افضل من الدين الاسلامي وهذا مخالفويجب قتله
> بس اسامة بن لادن باع حياته وباع اهله وماله علشان نصرة دين الاسلام ونيل الشهادة علشان في الاخير عقولك يحول مسيحياخي الكريم اسامة بن لادن شيخ مناضل وسينصره الله عليكم
> ويثبت اقدامه



يعني اسامة على راسة ريشه:smil7:
وبعدين الديانه المسيحة اشرف من :smil7:
العقيدة الاسلامه الشيطانة:smil7:
الرب ينطرنا على اتباع محمد امين:smil7:


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

الزملاء الاعزاء اسمحوا لى ان اشارك الحوار معكم
سؤال دودو سؤال افتراضى وجيه جدا وجوابه
فيه اختلاف
هناك حديث شريف يقول ( من بدل دينه فاقتلوه) و هناك فى هذا الامر رايان اولهما ان هذا فقط يتم على الداخلين الجدد فى الاسلام و ليس على المولودين على الاسلام و الراى الاخر يقول على الاثنين
انا شخصيا اويد الراى الاول بمعنى اننا سنناقشه و نحاول ان نثنيه فان لم يقتنع فلله الامر و يترك لحال سبيله 
لا قتل و لا شئ  هذا لسؤالك اما ما تطرق اليه الامر من تطرف بن لادن و همجيته و كيف ان الاسلام يامر بالقتل لاصحاب الديانات الاخرى و قاتلو وقاتلو وقاتلوهذا نتكلم فيه
اولا امر اسامه بن لادن فيه خلاف بلاشك ان ما يفعله بن لادن من ضرب للمصالح الامريكيه و تحدى لها هو شئ يجب ان نقدره جميعا مسلمين و مسيحيين و حتى بوذين ان كان عندنا فى بلادنا بوذيين
فالامريكان دخلوا بلادنا لنهب خيراتها و تجويع شعبها و لن تفرق بين مسلم و مسيحى بمعنى انك مصرى و الامريكان احتلوا مصر فان البلاء عليك كما هو على المسلم اى ان بن لادن يدافع عن الارض العربيه و من عليها من هجوم الاطماع الامريكيه
و طريقته فى الدفاع هى ما وجدها مناسبه و فعاله مع الامريكان فبربك لو انك انت مكانه و تريد ان تهز دوله عظمى ماذا تفعل؟
و كان يجب عليك يا صديقى ان تقول اكرهك ياجورج بوش و لكننى احترمك لانك تعمل لمصلحه شعبك على عكس حكامنا و روسائنا. انت عدوى و لكنى احترمك لا يوجد احد يحب جلاده و سارقه 
انا لا افهم كلمات القتال و الحرب والقتل وجدتها هنا كثيرا و دائما تقول المسيحيه تدعوا للتسامح و خلافه 
اولا الاسلام فرض القتال عن غير المسلمين من اهل الكتاب ممن يعيشون فى بلاد اسلاميه او دخلها الاسلام بالفتح او الغزو و يرفضوا دفع الجزيه .و لكنه ايضا فرض القتال على المسلمين الذين يمنعون الزكاه كما حدث فى حروب الرده و لا اعتقد ان المسيحى يدفع الزكاه
النظام الاقتصادى لاى دوله قائم علىذلك  ثم انهم عفاهم من واجب الدفاع عن الوطن و الموت فى سبيل ذلك  
ثم يا صديقى ان كان الاسلام امر بقتل اهل الكتاب ما كان هناك تخيرات اثناء قتالهم اما الاسلام او الجزيه او الحرب
لو ان هناك امر بالقتل يكون اما الاسلام او الحرب يعنى القتل
ثم انك ترى من حديث من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ان الداخل فى الاسلام يجب ان يفكر الف مره قبل ان يدخل فيه و ان يدرس الامر من كل النواحى فالاختيار مره واحده فقط معناه ان الرجوع فى الامر يعنى الموت
ما يحدث فى مصر الان من هجمات على الكنائس و قتل للمسيحيين انا شخصيا ارفضه و الاسلام يرفضه 
قال نبينا من عادى ذميا فانا خصيمه يوم القيامه
و شكرا


----------



## dudu (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



عبدربه قال:


> الزملاء الاعزاء اسمحوا لى ان اشارك الحوار معكم
> سؤال دودو سؤال افتراضى وجيه جدا وجوابه
> فيه اختلاف
> هناك حديث شريف يقول ( من بدل دينه فاقتلوه) و هناك فى هذا الامر رايان اولهما ان هذا فقط يتم على الداخلين الجدد فى الاسلام و ليس على المولودين على الاسلام و الراى الاخر يقول على الاثنين
> ...



عزيزي عبدربه سلام ارب المجد يسوع
اهلا بك كى صديق و عضو مبتدئ 
من بدل دينه فاقتلوه  
هذا  حديث شريف  من القران 
اما عندنا في المسحيه لايوجد مثل هذا القول يمكن للنسان ان  يغير ديانته
وبدون قتل او الرفضبرئيك لو اسامة  بن لادن تنصر بمعنئ بدل دينه هل يحل دمة كما اوردت
من بدل دينه فاقتلوه  
هل سيتم مناقشه اسامة عن تبديل ديانتة ام سوف يحكم عالبه بلقتل
الديانه المسيحه ترفظ  العنف احبو اعدائكم  باركو  لاعنيكم
ومن قال ان امريكا  تنهب الدول العربية 
ماذ عن المساعدات الامريكية للدول العربيه والاسلاميه 
الاسلام فرض القتال عن غير المسلمين من اهل الكتاب انتم المسلمون تسمون الاحتلال فتحونهب الاموال واحتلال الارض وتغير معالم البلاد والعباد  من مدن وشوارع وكنائس
وتقولون لنشر كلمه اللهلايوجد طريقه اخرة لنشر دين الله سوى قتل البشر
ومن قال لك ان الانسان المسيحي الذي يعيش في الدول الاسلامه 
انه لايدافع  عن الارض ويخدم العالم
ماذا عن  للمسيحيين في غزة وعن تحليل ابادتهم 
والكل بعرف ان فلسطين وسوريا ولبنان ومصر والاردن والسودان والمغرب العربي 
كله الى تركيا وايران كلاها او اكثرها كانت بلاد ديانتها المسيحيه
ولكن الاسلام احتلها وفرض ااعقيدة السلاميه عاليها وبلقوة وذبح البشر
وعندكم تاريخ العراق وكم من القبائل العربيه المسيحه ذبحت على يد  خالد ابن الوليد سيف محمد المسلول


----------



## عبدربه (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

عزيزى دودو اشكرك على ترحيبك بى و اسمح لى ان اناقشك فى بعض النقاط
اما عندنا في المسحيه لايوجد مثل هذا القول يمكن للنسان ان  يغير ديانته
وبدون قتل او الرفضبرئيك لو اسامة  بن لادن تنصر بمعنئ بدل دينه هل يحل دمة كما اوردت
هذا الحديث يا صديقى كان لحمايه الدين ممن يريد به الشر فمثلا ان اعلنت انا اننى قد تركت الاسلام غدا و اصبحت مسيحيا و بعد غد اعلنت اننى رجعت للاسلام مره اخرى
كم من المسلمين الذين يريدون ان يدخلو ا فى المسيحيه سيصدهم ذلك  بلا شك الكثير جدا
لذلك انا قلت لك اننى مع الراى بعدم قتل من ولد فى الاسلام و ذهب لدين اخر 
اما بالنسبه لاسامه بن لادن هو فى النهايه رجل من المسلمين ان سرق تقطع يده و ان قتل مسلما بدون عذر شرعى يقتل و هكذا تطبق عليه كل الاحكام 
قال نبينا ( لو ان فاطمه بنت محمد سرقت لقطع محمدا يدها) 
 ومن قال ان امريكا  تنهب الدول العربية 
ماذ عن المساعدات الامريكية للدول العربيه والاسلامي
يا صديقى امريكا تصرف المليارات كل يوم و يقتل من شبابها الكثير هل هذا احسان و محبه لنا ؟ للديموقراطيه؟ لماذا ؟ انت اعطنى رايك لماذا؟
الاسلام فرض القتال عن غير المسلمين من اهل الكتاب
اعتذر منك و لكن هذا غير صحيح
انتم المسلمون تسمون الاحتلال فتحونهب الاموال واحتلال الارض 
و لذلك انا فى ردى قلت ايضا غزو
الفتح فى نظرنا هو فتح هذه البلاد لدين الاسلام و ليكون لاهلها الاختيار بعد عرض الدين عليهم اما ان يظلوا على دينهم او يدخلواالاسلام بدون قهر من احد
اخبرنى بحق المسيح كم كان عدد سكان مصر ايام الغزو العربى و كم كان عدد العرب 
ستقول لى اجبرهم العرب على الدخول و قتلوا الكثير منهم 
اذا . اذا كانت دمائهم رخيصه لماذا اقتص عمر بن الخطاب من ابن عمرو بن العاص عندما ضرب قبطيا
وتغير معالم البلاد والعباد  من مدن وشوارع وكنائس

انا فقط اذكرك ان عمر بن الخطاب صلى خارج كنيسه القيامه حتى لا يتخذها المسلمين مسجدا و انه امن اهلها على  اموالهم و دينهم و حريه عبادتهم
 وتقولون لنشر كلمه اللهلايوجد طريقه اخرة لنشر دين الله سوى قتل البشر
طبعا هذا يتنافى مع نشر العقيده
اذا انت احتللت ارضى و قتلت ابنى و اخذت منزلى و قلت لى اتبع عقيدتى 
ااتبعها ؟ و الله و ان كنت مقتنعا بها لا اتبعها و اتباعها فعلوا بى ذلك
ستقول و ان اجبروك ؟
لاهل مصر باع طويل فى التمسك بعقيدتهم تذكر عصر الشهداء
 ومن قال لك ان الانسان المسيحي الذي يعيش في الدول الاسلامه 
انه لايدافع  عن الارض ويخدم العالم
انا ما قلته ان الاسلام رفع عنك مهمه الدفاع عن الوطن مقابل الجزيه و انا اسالك 
ايقتل اخاك فى الحروب ؟ ام تدفع 10 جنيه من راتبك كل شهر
اذا عرض عليك احدهم ان ياخذ منك 5000 جنيه و يعفيك من خذمه الجيش فى مصر اتوافق؟ بلا تردد نعم 
 ماذا عن  للمسيحيين في غزة وعن تحليل ابادتهم 
و من حلل و باى فقه و اى مبدا هذا ضد الاسلام و ضد شريعته
اوتعلم ان هناك حديث يقول نبينا فيه( ان الله يستجيب لدعوه المظلوم و ينصره و ان كان كافرا) هذا معناه ان الظالم مسلما . هذا هو الاسلام 
 والكل بعرف ان فلسطين وسوريا ولبنان ومصر والاردن والسودان والمغرب العربي 
كله الى تركيا وايران كلاها او اكثرها كانت بلاد ديانتها المسيحيه
اعتذر لك اخالفك فى الراى 
ان قلنا بعامل الوقت فان مصر على ديانه امون رع الذى استمر بها 2100سنه و العراق الزرادشتيه و الشام اليهوديه و هكذا هذه الدول انتشر فيها الدين المسيحى 700 سنه فقط و هى لا تقارن بما سبقها و ان قارناها بما بعدها فللاسلام فيها 1400سنه 
 ولكن الاسلام احتلها وفرض ااعقيدة السلاميه عاليها وبلقوة وذبح البشر
وعندكم تاريخ العراق وكم من القبائل العربيه المسيحه ذبحت على يد  خالد ابن الوليد سيف محمد المسلول 
ده موضوع تاريخى يجب ان يكون لك ادله عليه


----------



## dudu (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

عزيزي عبدربه سلام ارب المجد يسوع
من احدى المنتديات كان هنالك نقاش مع عضو مسلم عن تاريخ الاسلام [/COLOR], و بعد أن أتيناه بالبراهين الدامغة عن وحشية الغزاة المسلمين و ما فعلوه بالشعوب من قتل و سبي و نهب و تدمير .....الخ من مصادر ومراجع تاريخية اسلامية كتب 

((أنصحك بقراءة قصة الحضارة لــــ ول ديورانت لمعرفة بعض الحقائق عن الاسلام من مؤرخ غير مسلم))
طبعا هذاالمسلم ليس أول مسلم يستشهد بالمؤرخ ول ديورانت , لماذا ؟؟؟

مقدمة قبل الدخول بالموضوع 

المؤرخ الكبير ول ديورانت الذي أمضى خمسين عاما في كتابة عمله الضخم (قصة الحضارة) هو أولا غير مؤمن و ذو توجه يساري و يعتبر من المؤرخين المفضلين عند المسلمين لأنه كما يقولون أنصف الحضارة الاسلامية , و تحدث عما يسمى بعبقرية الاسلام و حضارته و توجه بالنقد للتراث اليهودي و المسيحي و الكنيسة .....الخ (وعلى سبيل المثال انكر حرق مكتبة الاسكندرية على يد عمر بن العاص) و لذلك نجد الكثير من المسلمين يستشهدون بكتاب ول دورانت فيما يتعلق بالاسلام أو حتى بالديانات غير الاسلام كالمسيحية و اليهودية (الأخ اصلاحي طلب منا مرة أن نذكر ما قاله ول ديورانت عن المسيحية), والمشكلة أن من يسمون أنفسهم مفكرين و باحثين اسلاميين يخدعون المسلمين و ذلك عن طريق انتقاء ما يريدونه مما جاء في كتاب ول ديورانت ليقولوا أن مؤرخ غير مسلم يمدح و يعظم الاسلام .
و بما أن الأخ طلب قراءة ول ديورانت لكي نعرف تاريخ الاسلام مؤرخ غير مسلم فلما لا ؟
ما رأيكم 

سأنقل لكم بعضا مما كتبه المؤرخ الكبير ول ديورانت عن تاريخ الاسلام 
عن الغزو الاسلامي للهند ,يقول ول ديورانت : 
قصة الحضارة - التراث الشرقي - الهند وجيرانها - من الإسكندر إلى أورانجزيب - الفتح الإسلامي
<<<ان الفتح الاسلامي للهند هو بلا شك التاريخ الأكثر دموية من بين قصص التاريخ .و هو بنفس الوقت تاريخ محبط لأنه يظهر أن الحضارة هي شيء غير ثابت (مضطرب,متضعضع) و أن هذا المزيج المركب المكون من النظام و الحرية ,من الثقافة والسلام قد يتحطم في لحظة على أيدي برابرة قادمين من الخارج !!>>>

هذه هي المقدمة فقط و ما جائت به التفاصيل تقشعر له الأبدان و لكن لا مكان هنا لوضع كل تاريخ الغزو الاسلامي للهند [/COLOR
مثال أخر 

دخول الأتراك الى القسطنطينية 

عنوان الفصل 

قصة الحضارة - الإصلاح الديني - من ويكلف إلى لوثر - إنجلترا ويكلف وتشوسر والعصيان الكبير - المد العثماني - السنوات الأخيرة للقسطنطينية
في التاسع والعشرين من مايو شق الأتراك طريقهم عبر خندق مكتظ بجثث قتلاهم. ودخلوا كالموج المتلاطم من فوق الأسوار ومخترقين إياها إلى المدينة التي أخذها من كل جانب، وضاعت حشرجة المحتضرين في طبول الموسيقى العسكرية وأبواقها. وحارب اليونان بشجاعة آخر الأمر، وكان الإمبراطور الصغير في كل مكان من حومة الوغى، واستشهد النبلاء الذين كانوا معه عن بكرة أبيهم دفاعاً عنه. و عندما أحيط بالأتراك صاح قائلا: ((ألا يوجد مسيحي يضرب عنقي)). [/COLO وخلع عن نفسه رداءه الإمبراطوري وحارب كجندي عادي واختفى في طريق جيشه الصغير، ولم يسمع عنه شيء قط بعد ذلك. قتل المنتصرون الآلاف من الناس لدرجة أن كل محاولا الدفاع انتهت ثم بدءوا النهب والسلب الذي يجنح إليه الظافرون والذي طال تعطشهم إليه، وأخذ كل بالغ ينتفع به في العمل غنيمة، الراهبات اغتصبن كغيرهن من النسوة في ثورة من الشهوة لا تعرف التمييز 
ثم يتابع ول ديورانت وصف فظاعة دخول المسلمين الى القسطنطينية و ما رافقها من نهب و سبي الى أن يقول 
، فعندما رأى محمد الثاني (ملاحظة محمد الثاني هو السلطان العثماني في تلك الفترة و سمي فيما بعد محمد الفاتح) رجلاً مسلحاً تدفعه عاطفته الدينية يتلف الممر الرخامي لكنيسة القديسة صوفيا، ضربه بسيفه الملكي الأحدب، وأعلن أن كل المباني يجب أن تصان لتكون غنيمة ينظمها السلطان. وحولت كنيسة القديسة صوفيا إلى مسجد بعد التطهير المناسب فأزيلت عنها كل الإمارات المسيحية، وطليت فسيفساؤها بالبياض ونسي ما كان عليها خمسمائة سنة
مثال آخر 
غزو الأتراك لقبرص :يذكر ول ديورانت ما يلي 
عنوان القسم 

قصة الحضارة - بداية عصر العقل - صراع العقائد على السلطة - الإسلام يتحدى - معركة ليبنتووسقطت نيقوسيا بعد حصار دام خمسة وأربعين يوماً. وأعدم بحد السيف عشرون ألفاً من سكانها، وقاومت فاما جوستا زهاء عام. وعندما سقطت (6 أغسطس 1571) سلخ البطل المدافع عنها، مارك أنطونيو براجادينو، حياً، وحشي جلده بالقش وأرسل إلى القسطنطينية تذكاراً للنصر. 
هل قرأتم جيدا ؟ لم يكتف المسلمون بقتل الجنود المدافعون عن مدينتهم انما اعدموا من السكان 20000 الفا و الأكثر فظاعة أنهم احضروا قائد الفرقة المدافعة عن المدينة و سلخوا جلده و هو حي !!! ثم بعد ذلك حشو الجلد بالقش و ارسلوه الى القسطنطينية [/SIZE]


----------



## القيصر 13 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

احب ان اخبركم بما انه يوجد مسلم عاطل يوجد هناك ايضا مسلم عاطل
تحياتي لكم


----------



## dudu (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



القيصر 13 قال:


> احب ان اخبركم بما انه يوجد مسلم عاطل يوجد هناك ايضا مسلم عاطل
> تحياتي لكم




[SIZE="5"]القيصر 13  :ura1:
اقراء عن آيات ذبح غير المسلم :giveup:
تحياتي DUDU :99:


آيات ذبح غير المسلم التى ذكرها القرآن تدفع المسلم بأمر من الله إلههم لقتل غير المسلم بالذبح والنحر بالسكين واليوم يعتبر هذا العمل من أعمال الوحشية والبربرية التى تميزت بها عصور ما قبل التاريخ ومورست هذه الجرائم فى العصور الإسلامية المختلفة حتى أن محمد أبن ابى بكر كان يريد قطع رقبه الخليفة الثالث عثمان بن عفان بعد ذبحه إلا أن نائلة منعته ونزل السيف على أصابعها فقطعتها الآية القرآنية التالية تعلم المسلم كيف يقطع الرقبة سورة محمد آية 4
فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق فإما منا بعد وإما فداء حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم ولكن ليبلو بعضكم ببعض والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله فلن يضل أعمالهم(4)


تفسير القرطبى على آية الذبح سورة محمد آية 4فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا = لما ميز بين الفريقين أمر بجهاد الكفار. قال ابن عباس: الكفار المشركون عبدة الأوثان. وقيل: كل من خالف دين الإسلام من مشرك أو كتابي إذا لم يكن صاحب عهد ولا ذمة, ذكره الماوردي. واختاره ابن العربي وقال: وهو الصحيح لعموم الآية فيه. 

فضرب الرقاب = مصدر. قال الزجاج: أي فاضربوا الرقاب ضربا. وخص الرقاب بالذكر لأن القتل أكثر ما يكون بها. وقيل: نصب على الإغراء. قال أبو عبيدة: هو كقولك يا نفس صبرا. وقيل: التقدير اقصدوا ضرب الرقاب. وقال: "فضرب الرقاب" ولم يقل فاقتلوهم, لأن في العبارة بضرب الرقاب من الغلظة والشدة ما ليس في لفظ القتل, لما فيه من تصوير القتل بأشنع صوره, وهو حز العنق وإطارة العضو الذي هو رأس البدن وعلوه وأوجه أعضائه. 
حتى إذا أثخنتموهم = أي أكثرتم القتل. وقد مضى في "الأنفال" عند قوله تعالى: "حتى يثخن في الأرض" [الأنفال: 67]. 

فشدوا الوثاق = أي إذا أسرتموهم. والوثاق اسم من الإيثاق, وقد يكون مصدرا, يقال: أوثقته إيثاقا ووثاقا. وأما الوثاق (بالكسر) فهو اسم الشيء الذي يوثق به كالرباط; قاله القشيري. وقال الجوهري: وأوثقه في الوثاق أي شده, وقال تعالى: "فشدوا الوثاق". والوثاق (بكسر الواو) لغة فيه. وإنما أمر بشد الوثاق لئلا يفلتوا. 
فإما منا بعد وإما فداء ="فإما منا" عليهم بالإطلاق من غير فدية "وإما فداء". ولم يذكر القتل ها هنا اكتفاء بما تقدم من القتل في صدر الكلام, و"منا" و"فداء" نصب بإضمار فعل. وقرئ "فدى" بالقصر مع فتح الفاء, أي فإما أن تمنوا عليهم منا, وإما أن تفادوهم فداء. 
روي عن بعضهم أنه قال: كنت واقفا على رأس الحجاج حين أتي بالأسرى من أصحاب عبد الرحمن بن الأشعث وهم أربعة آلاف وثمانمائة فقتل منهم نحو من ثلاثة آلاف حتى قدم إليه رجل من كندة فقال: يا حجاج, لا جازاك الله عن السنة والكرم خيرا قال: ولم ذلك؟ قال: لأن الله تعالى قال: "فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق فإما منا بعد وإما فداء" في حق الذين كفروا, فوالله ما مننت ولا فديت؟ وقد قال شاعركم فيما وصف به قومه من مكارم الأخلاق: ولا نقتل الأسرى ولكن نفكهم إذا أثقل الأعناق حمل المغارم 
فقال الحجاج: أف لهذه الجيف أما كان فيهم من يحسن مثل هذا الكلام؟ خلوا سبيل من بقي. فخلي يومئذ عن بقية الأسرى, وهم زهاء ألفين, بقول ذلك الرجل. 
 تحياتي  DUDU :act31:


----------



## عبدربه (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

صديقى دودو
   انا احييك لتعبك و مجهودك و ما جئت به من ادله تاريخيه على بشاعه المسلمين و لكن الاتوجد نقاط مضيئه فى الاسلام لماذا لم تذكر احداها اذكرك بها:
1) عفو محمد عن كل اهل مكه و عددهم 3000 بعد تعذيبه و اخراجه و حربه لعشره سنوات كامله
2) تامين عمر بن الخطاب لاهل بيت المقدس يعد فتحها
3) عفو عمر بن عبد العزيز عن اهل القسطنطينيه بعد ان اوشكوا على الهلاك من جراء الحصار
4) معامله اهل بيت المقدس معامله كريمه بعد الفتح و كانوا من المسيحيين بعد ان فتحها صلاح الدين

هولاء مسلمين لديهم فى قرانهم ايات القتل و الذبح و خلافه و لديهم ايضا و ان تعفواو تصفحوا اقرب للتقوى
و يا صديقى كل دين فيه المنحرفين المنتمين اليه الكثير
لماذا لم تذكر ان المسلمين هم من قتلوا حفيدى نبيهم الحسن و الحسين و من قتلوا عثمان( مع التنويه ان من قتل عثمان هم من اهل مصر بعد الفتح و هم كانوا سابقا من الاقباط) 
يا اخى ادخل قلب الدين ماذا فعل محمد و اصحابه و كيف كانت اخلاقهم فى المعارك
احب ان اوضح ان محمد نبى محارب  فرض الله عليه القتال مثل موسى و داوود و غيرهم و كانوا ايضا يقتلون و ياسرون
انت ذكرت امثله من التتار الداخلين الاسلام و هم من فتح الهند و الاتراك فى فتوحاتهم 
و لكن اوتذكر ماذا فعل المسلمين بالمسيحيين فى الاندلس و ماذا فعل بهم
ما هو عصر الشهداء عندكم و من كان يقتل من و لاى سبب؟
ماذا فعل الصليبيين فى حروبهم مع المسلمين و اثناء احتلالهم للارض باسم الصليب؟
ماذا فعل الصليبيين فى الاندلس بالمسلمين؟
ماذا فعل الصليبيين باهل دمياط فى احدى حملاتهم؟
ماذا فعل المسيحيين بعضهم ببعض فى حروبهم الطويله بدءا من حرب المائه عام الى الحرب العالميه الثانيه ؟
ماذا فعل المسيحيين بالمسلمين فى البوسنه و الهرسك و سراييفوا؟
ماذا فعل بوش بالعرب معد ان اعلن انها حرب صليبيه جديده؟
انا اعلم الجواب 
حملوا الصليب و قالوا الله محبه و احبوا اعدائكم
اليس هذا اساس دينكم 
افى المسيحيه اقتل و اذبح و اغتصب وابقر البطون


----------



## عبدربه (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

و الله لو ان هؤلاء مسيحيين على دين يسوع ما فعلوا هذا ابدا


----------



## dudu (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

عزيزي عبد ربه   :new5:
من اين اتيت بهذة  الفتوى ممكن الرجع  :new5:
افى المسيحيه اقتل و اذبح و اغتصب وابقر البطون  

غلط ولله غلط لايوجد مثل هذا في المسيحة


ارجو الرد DUDU:yaka:


----------



## Ramzi (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

يا دودو باشا
افتراضك حلو ... وانشاءالله يتحقق...
اولا هينكروا انه اصبح مسيحيا .. ومهما ظهر على التلفاز سيقولون انه مدبلج ... وشاعات 
اما بالنسبة لعملائه .. منهم سوف يتبع بن لادن لانه معه وين ما راح وبغض النظر شو هو بن لادن
بس بالمحصلة واحد كله ايمان بعقيدة القتل رح يقتله و ينهي حياته


----------



## dudu (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



Ramzi قال:


> يا دودو باشا
> افتراضك حلو ... وانشاءالله يتحقق...
> اولا هينكروا انه اصبح مسيحيا .. ومهما ظهر على التلفاز سيقولون انه مدبلج ... وشاعات
> اما بالنسبة لعملائه .. منهم سوف يتبع بن لادن لانه معه وين ما راح وبغض النظر شو هو بن لادن
> بس بالمحصلة واحد كله ايمان بعقيدة القتل رح يقتله و ينهي حياته



عزيزي Ramzi  :smil7:
هلا  عمي الف شكر للرد القيم :t9:
طبعا انا اتمنا للجميع ان يخلصوة بئسم الرب يسوع المسيح
لذلك نتحمل كل كلمه حلوة ومرة من احبئنا المسامين
واطلب منك الصلاة لهم ولخلاصهم بئسم الرب
محبتي لكم جميعا DUDUا:99:


----------



## ممتاز (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي صاحب الموضوع وانا اقولك اخي لانكم اخواننا من اهل الكتاب( الانجيل)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كما قال تعالى
( لتجدن أشد الناس عدواة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا * ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى * ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وأنهم لا يستكبرون * وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين * ومالنا لا نؤمن بالله وما جاءنا من الحق ونطمع أن يدخلنا ربنا مع القوم الصالحين * فأثابهم الله بما قالوا جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء المحسنين ) 


او اني اوضح لك اننا كا مسلمين لا يمثلنا بن لادن ولا غيره من الارهابين

ولعلمك لقد اضر بالمسلمين وغير المسلمين لم يفرق بين ذالك وقتل وفجر يعني المتظرر الاول منه هم المسلمين انفسهم

اما عن موضوع التنصير يجب ان تعرف اننا نعرف عن النصرانيه الشي الكثير اشيأ تجهلها لاتفهمني خطاء ليس تقليل من شانك وهذا لذي يجعل المسلم متمسك بدينه واسلمه  الاسلام ديانه سماويه وموجودته في التورة والانجيل واسم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم موجود واكثر من يعرف ذالك القسيسين والرهبان ونحن المسلمين ((عيسى))عليه السلام نحن اقرب ليه منكم

والله الموفق


----------



## dudu (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

عزيزي ممتاز 
 انا لم اقل ان كل الاسلام ارهابيون او مرتزقه او مافيا 
انا اتسئائل عن لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين 
فقط انا اريد اجوبة على هذا السؤال
محبتي دودو DUDU


----------



## ممتاز (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

الاخ ودود 

اريد ان اوضح اكثر 

لنفرض انه اسامه بن لادن ارتد عن الاسلام ودخل ديانه اخرى 

هل يتاثر الاسلام بمن ارتد او ينقص شي في الاسلام  لن يضر الدين من ارتد هو مستمر الى قيام الساعه ولاسلام بخير  لانخشى شي ولن يتأثر الاسلام ولمسلمون

ارجو اني وضحت لك الصورة


----------



## dudu (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



ممتاز قال:


> الاخ ودود
> 
> اريد ان اوضح اكثر
> 
> ...




عزيزي ممتاز
نعم الاسلام  سوف  يتاثر  كثيرا 
فا اسامه بن لادن يعني  الكثير للمسم


----------



## عبدربه (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

الاخ ممتاز 
و الله انا اتفائلت باسمك و لما شفت مداخلتك رجعت فى كلامى
الاخ دودو
ليه بتكرر السؤال مع ان فيه مسلمين جاوبوك عليه بالنص و الدليل


----------



## شريف 141 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

عبد ربه
شكرا على ردك القوى 
وربنا يزدك علم


----------



## dudu (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



عبدربه قال:


> الاخ ممتاز
> و الله انا اتفائلت باسمك و لما شفت مداخلتك رجعت فى كلامى
> الاخ دودو
> ليه بتكرر السؤال مع ان فيه مسلمين جاوبوك عليه بالنص و الدليل




عبدربه :giveup:
كويس لئنك تراجعت عن كلامك:budo:
لكن انا ماشفتش  حد من المسلمين:giveup:
جاوبو على الموضوع  كل الاجوبة كان فيها تحفظ:66:


----------



## عبدربه (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

تسلم يا شرى يا حبيبى
كلك ذوق


----------



## عبدربه (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

الاخ دودو
انا لم اتراجع عن كلامى  قيد انمله

مازلت اكرر لو ان اسامه بن لادن سرق يقام عليه الحد كاى رجل من المسلمين الاسلام اكبر من ان يقام على رجل واحد محدش عندنا على راسه ريشه ابدا
و قلت مساله الرده فيها اختلاف و انا رايى مع الراى القائل مناقشته و بعدها تركه لحال سبيله
و انا اسف ان فيه بعض المداخلات ما بردش عليها 
لانى للاسف مع اعمالى و انشغالى ما بردش الا على مايصلنى على الميل 
و للاسف اغلب المداخلات ما بتوصلنيش


----------



## عبدربه (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

عزيزي عبد ربه   :new5:
من اين اتيت بهذة  الفتوى ممكن الرجع  :new5:
افى المسيحيه اقتل و اذبح و اغتصب وابقر البطون  

غلط ولله غلط لايوجد مثل هذا في المسيحة
يا عزيزى 
ده بالضبط الى انا بقوله  ان المسيحيه فيها احبوا اعدائكم 
مع انكم بتكرهوا المسلمين جدا و بتعلنوا ده
يبقى انتم مسيحيين
يا اخى و العجيب انكم بتحبوا اليهود جدا مع انهم كانوا السبب فى قتل الهكم و صلبه و لا يعترفون بدينكم الى الان
حاجه غريبه صح؟؟؟

كل اقتل و ادبح و اربط فى الاسلام مع الاعداء
محمد نبى مقاتل و ده حصل مع داوود و غيره من الانبياء بنص الانجيل

يا اخى اذا كان الانجيل اورد ده يبقى ليه ما بتنقضوش الانجيل 
لو داوود نبى باعترافكم و بيعمل ده 
يبقى لو محمد عمل ده . ده يبقى دليل على انه مش نبى
عجبى


----------



## عبدربه (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

على فكره يا دودو

ما دمت بتشجع حريه التعبير يا ريت تقولى رايك 
فى شفره دافنشى


----------



## عبدربه (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

مع اننا ضد ما جاء فى شفره دافنشى من افكار


----------



## dudu (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



عبدربه قال:


> عزيزي عبد ربه   :new5:
> من اين اتيت بهذة  الفتوى ممكن الرجع  :new5:
> افى المسيحيه اقتل و اذبح و اغتصب وابقر البطون
> 
> ...



عزيزي عبد ربه :94:
انت قلت الحق في المسيحيه والف شكر لك واللرب على قولك للجق
لا انت غلطان في عدم محبتنا لكم ولو اننالا نحبكم لاندعيكم الى الخلاص 
بلرب يسوع المسيح نحنو لا نكرة احد والا لانكون اولاد الله والمبشرون بلخلاص
الائبدي 
نحنو ندعو الاحباء المسلمون للطريق والحياة 
 لمحبتنا لكم 
DUDU


----------



## عبدربه (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

يا صديقى 
ادخل على اى صفحه فى المنتدى ده و هتشوف 
مش ممكن ده يكون اسلوب ناس بتدعوا الى المسيح
يا اخى انت بنفسك موافق على ما فعله الدنمارك من سب لمحمد
فيه ناس بتدعوا واحد تقوم تسب ابوه مثلا 
يابعك ازاى
المبشريين فى افريقيا واسيا شوف همة بيعملوا ايه علشان يجدبوا الناس للمسيح المخلص


----------



## ذئب الانترنت (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*

احب ان اعطي رأيي كوني احد المسلمين وكوني احد الطائفه الشيعية
ان اسامة بن لادن انسان يتنجس منه الاسلام وتتنجس منه النصرانية وكل الديانات
بل انما هو انسان كافر شوه الدين وشوه الاسلام بالقتل والوحشية وحول الاسلام من دين الحب والمسامحة والاخوه 
هذا الدين ولرسالة السماوية العظيمة حولها الى ظلام هو واتباعه ومع الاسف الشديد هناك الكثر من يتبعه واخي الغالي لاتضن ان اسامه بن لادن يمثل الاسلام او انه يحمل على كتفيه ذرة من الاسلام بل انما هو انسان باطل وقم بأيجاد شخص اخر مؤمن ومسلم حق 
لتضعه على طاولت النقاش وانا سأوكن في خدمتكم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اخوكم


ذئب الانترنت​


----------



## dudu (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



عبدربه قال:


> يا صديقى
> ادخل على اى صفحه فى المنتدى ده و هتشوف
> مش ممكن ده يكون اسلوب ناس بتدعوا الى المسيح
> يا اخى انت بنفسك موافق على ما فعله الدنمارك من سب لمحمد
> ...



عزيزي عبد ربه :kap:
نعم هذا صح انا مثلا عندما اكتب في موقع اسلامي 
اللة وكيلاك بتقوم القيامة  عالية من سب وتكفير 
وهذا مايحدث وكذلك عندما  اريد الرد  يلغى الرد او الجواب
مع الطرد لمدة معينة  وهكذا
وبلنسبه للرسوم انا مع الديمقراطية 
 في كل مكان في العالم ومع حريه الكلمة
تماما مثل الدول العربيه والسلامية
لايوجد اي حريه ان كانت للكلمة او العقيدة
dudu


----------



## dudu (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لو حدث هذا الأمر لـ اسامه بن لادن  فماذا سيكون موقفكم ؟؟؟ يامسلمين*



ذئب الانترنت قال:


> احب ان اعطي رأيي كوني احد المسلمين وكوني احد الطائفه الشيعية
> ان اسامة بن لادن انسان يتنجس منه الاسلام وتتنجس منه النصرانية وكل الديانات
> بل انما هو انسان كافر شوه الدين وشوه الاسلام بالقتل والوحشية وحول الاسلام من دين الحب والمسامحة والاخوه
> هذا الدين ولرسالة السماوية العظيمة حولها الى ظلام هو واتباعه ومع الاسف الشديد هناك الكثر من يتبعه واخي الغالي لاتضن ان اسامه بن لادن يمثل الاسلام او انه يحمل على كتفيه ذرة من الاسلام بل انما هو انسان باطل وقم بأيجاد شخص اخر مؤمن ومسلم حق
> ...


----------

